# 1886



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

This is the first 1886 I’ve ever seen. (this one is in Maryland) 
They were only built in 1971 – 72, this one is an 1886-04, it was the 
last of the large frames to use the super-duty Eaton 12 Hydro.

<img src="http://img51.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/1886.jpg">

I’ll be looking at it for a while (picking it up next week)
It goes under the HT-23 and above the 2nd 1250 on my rejuvenate list.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well between you and sixchows yall will own all the Bolens in the states by the end of the year:lmao: Congrats aegt5000 looks like a nice one.:thumbsup:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Very nice! I just went to eBay to see if you got it but the auction had ended and I didn't have it on my watch list. 
So where are you now, 6? Are you still selling the deere?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Picking it up next week? Planning a little vacation or just going down to get it? This is going to be a long week


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks Jody…. You’re right, sixchows infected me and there’s 
no known cure for the Bolens disease. 

sixchows…Dam You…
I don’t remember what happened, I turned on the computer and looked
at my watch list, everything is kind of fuzzy after that. The next thing I 
remember seeing was “Congratulations, You were the successful bidder” :dazed:

Oh well, the tractor is in Maryland and the best quote I could get for a 
“Load and Pick-Up” was $600 from a golf cart moving company. 
I looked at renting a small box truck ($19.99 day sounds good) but then
add ($2.99 per mile) so at 500 miles round trip that’s $1500.00 !!!!!
So I’m getting a class 3 hitch installed on my wife’s Jeep and I’ll rent a
trailer ($29.99 day / unlimited mileage) and pick it up next weekend.
In the mean time, I’ll brush up on my Paul notes. :secret:

Did you pick up the 1050 ?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Not yet. Going there tomorrow (monday) evening. Should be able to post some pics on tuesday.
I think we're giving each other "the disease"!  I know I keep saying it but this will probably be the last 1050 I buy. Now I have one of every year so I can concentrate on fixing the 68 & 69. I'm always looking for the out of the ordinary attachments. Would be nice to find a FEL for one of these, but I can be sure I could buy a few tractors for what that would go for on eBay!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Speaking of wives, it's funny, I showed her the post with the 66 1050 and said you know they only made these for 4 years and I have the other three. Her response, "so, buy it"! To which I said, but I don't really need another tractor and she said you don't "need" a lot of things what's the difference, get it if you want.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows…

Mine would have said” So, did we NEED the other 3 ?”

Be careful buying a FEL from another tractor. The FEL that came
with the 1250 looks like someone spent a lot of time getting it fitted
to the 1250. Someone had to make a lot of custom pieces to mate the
loader to the tractor. I was never able to find hydraulic cylinders to
replace the originals and had to modify the loader to accept new 
cylinders.

If you could not find a “Bolens 1050 Loader” I’ll bet you could build
a loader from a kit for less money and less time than it would take to
adapt one to “Fit” the 1050.

Caution: “Owning a GT with FEL can lead to purchasing a Mule”
I have one, it’s a great little Truck,

<img src="http://img51.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/mule.jpg">

After all, what good is having a Loader if you have nothing to Load.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

That looks like fun! What's the payload?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Kawasaki says 2 adults plus 500 lbs, but I have always loaded
the thing up until whatever is in it is spilling over the sides.
(never added side height extensions)

It really is a very handy thing to have, and now with the FEL it
will be a lot easer to load.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Well between you and sixchows yall will own all the Bolens in the states by the end of the year *


Save a couple for me. Please?

Looks like a nice addition to your family, aegt5000.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

aguysmiley...

Stay away from sixchows before it’s too late for you too.
He’s the carrier. He gave the disease to me.
Don’t trust him, he say’s he’s from New York but 
I think he’s from Wisconsin (Port Washington, I think) 
:furious:


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Well, I don't think I can blame sixchows. I've had Bolens on the brain long before I came here.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Wish i could find them down here i guess there all up north I look in the paper and on ebay but never see anything close by.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Jody….

That’s the problem with these things. I kid around and say the
rules on eBay for selling Bolens tractors are the tractor must 
be located within 50 miles of a great lake and sold as local
pick-up only. 

When the seller offers shipping (meaning they will palletize
and load) you can get a common carrier (like Yellow Fgt.) to
deliver the tractor from a mid-west state for about $350.00.
But local pick-up sellers won’t palletize, that means the buyer
has to arrange to load the tractor. I have tried at least a dozen 
golf cart and atv moving companies, they all get between $600-
$800 to load and deliver a garden tractor.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I do love Indiana...


:drinkin:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aguysmiley
How far are you from Sonny's(bolens) Farm & Home Supply in Portland Indiana?


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I think it took me about 3 hours to get there. Nice drive though.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows..

Good Idea ! :idea: 
Maybe we could communicate with Sonny’s through aguysmiley
since he ignores all currently know forms of communication :hand:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Well, that's still less time than it takes them to answer the phone!:lmao:


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Boy ain't that the truth. I mainly went down there to see if they really existed. It wasn't what I expected. There's an old farm house, and a few outbuildings. The shop is about a 3-car detatched garage. There's a collapsed shed on the property. Looks like it had tractors in it. But they have a lot of tractors and parts. I never heard a phone ring while I was there. I think the phone is in the house.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

You know that's funny. When I read that Robert was in his 20's and finally got him on the phone one day I suspected that it was kind of a sideline business run from the house. The other guy, I can't remember his name hides it better and makes you feel like you got through to a real busy parts dept.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

No...

The phone, fax and computer are in a separate building.
This is their communications building, it is kept locked
and nobody is ever allowed inside it.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Any idea where to get 1886 decals ?


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

They have them at www.tractordecal.com

$74.99 for the 1886 decals. No pictures that I can find.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

aguysmiley...

Thanks, I never saw that site before.
Those are spicy decals at $74.99, but at least someone has them.
Much better than $49.99 but we don't carry that model.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I think I'll call them and see if theirs are closer to the originals.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Here's another link I have for decals. Not sure if you've seen this one or not. I don't see anything for the 1886.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

oops

http://home.earthlink.net/~jeremysbarlow/bolensdecals.htm


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I got the decals for the 1250 from Jeremy. He also has the HT-23
decals in the works, should be ready soon. But no 1886.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aguysmiley
I have jeremy's for the 1050. They are pretty good but not quite what I was looking for. The tranny decal is almost perfect except that it's printed on a black background instead of clear. Brown would have been a better choice as it would have been closer to the original effect.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I wanted to post the pic but I was in the wrong response box, these are jeremy's 1050 set on top the lower ones are from sonny's but they are layered and die cut.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

What about those decals I see on ebay all the time? Are those any good?


----------

